# Existe el voltaje negativo?



## Knight Lore (Jul 28, 2006)

He leido varios libros y revistas con explicaciones basicas de electronica donde se pierden en extensas explicaciones de coulombios y electrones que fluyen... Pero por otra parte he mirado circuitos practicos y tengo la duda de si realmente existe un voltaje negativo (o tension, no se cual sea el termino mas adecuado). En algunos circuitos veo que se alimentan con corriente continua y tienen por ejemplo 5v y 0v,  pero otros requieren 15v, 0v y -15v. El origen de mi duda viene de la clasica definicion de de que la red de alimentacion (220v) es alterna, pero uno es neutro (lo que para mi entender es 0, y no -220 o -110 siempre en terminos de alterna), y por otro lado vi (lo que mas me llamo la atensión y me genero aun mas dudas) fue la explicacion sobre los circuitos operacionales donde necesitaban una tension media una positiva y otra negativa, y segun se mostraban venian de una alimentancion continua de p.ej. 5v, 0v y -5v o en su defecto dos resistencias como divisor de tension, en cuyo caso supongo que seria 5v,2.5v y 0v y no -5v...
Que hay realmente en el negativo de una pila? 0v o -1.5v? En el vivo de la alterna 220v que hay? positivo? negativo? positivo y negativo? O es todo cuestion de "relatividad" o de "para que lado fluye?
Desde ya gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## nacmanger (Jul 28, 2006)

Lo que hay que aclarar que el voltaje se mide desde dos puntos, uno es la refencia (el que normalmente se toma como cero) y otro punto cualquiera.
 El voltaje en la definicion clasica de electromagnetismo (potencial de un punto) se mide con referencia con el infinito, al tu medir con tu multitester por ejemplo 15V,k lo que se tiene es una diferencia de potencial entre dos puntos.
 se supone que deberias medir el potencial del primer punto con respecto al infinito, luego medir el segundo potencial con respecto al infinito.
   Estas dos mediciones por si solas nos sirven, de partida no tengo idea donde esta el infinito, lo que si importa es la diferencia de potencial que existe entre tus dos mediciones
   El sentido en que tu midas da lo mismo, si por ejemplo mides el volatje de una pila sinccarbon cualquieera esta te marcara 1,5V pero si inviertes las puntas del tester este te marcara -1.5.
 Esto te dice para el caso de la primera medicion que el extremo + de la pila esta a 1.5V mas que el extremo negativo
 En la segunda medicion te dice que el extremo negativo esta a mas -1.5V o mejor dicho a menos 1.5V que es lo mismo qu el caso anterior.



El voltaje es una medida relativa, en el esquema se miden con referencia en la masa,  con esa configuacion se puedan obtener los brujos voltajes negativos.

Si mides voltaje en la red de alimentacion entre el neutro y una toma lateral lo mas provable es que marque cualquier valor entre -311 y 311, los 220 volts conocidos son el valor rms (o valor efectivo es como el equivalente en DC de la red AC), no un valor intantaneo, que es lo que pretendes medir.
por ultimo en el lado negativo da las pilas , baterias o cualquier similar existe lo  mismo qu en lado positivo con la salvedad que se encuantra a un menor potencial
 no hay magia ni brjeria

Espero se aclaren tus dudas... si no.... te volvemos a explicar, estas definiciones son claves si lo que te gusta es la electronica


----------



## Knight Lore (Jul 29, 2006)

nacmanger, muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta, fue muy clara.
Ahora, es posible que exista un circuito como el que pusiste pero utilizando una sola bateria? Arme hace poco un detector de metales que usaba un operacional, y habiendo leido algo sobre los operacionales tenia entendido que necesitaban ambos voltages y reconoci (dentro de mi escaso conocimiento) dos resistencias como divisor de tension cosa que habia visto en la explicacion de los operacionales como alternativa a el "voltaje negativo".
Deduzco que si, de acuerdo a tu explicacion, porque tomando como referencia el punto medio de ambas resistencias y algun extremo hacia la bateria deberia obtener (por ejemplo) -1.5v y +1.5v... o bueno, un voltaje X negativo y positivo.
Es correcto?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 31, 2006)

Es correcto...


----------



## felipefacundo (Mar 5, 2007)

Hola Okcomputer y knight Lore, buenas tardes.

Estaba paseando por el foro hasta que me detuve en su tema.

Yo igual tengo la misma duda...¿ Como puedo hacer una fuente de voltajes negativos?

La necesito precisamente para alimentar un LM741.

Realicé el circuito que esta en la conversación, pero no resultó porque el integrado 7805 se calentó y salio humo ( no se alcanzó a quemar)...tengo la duda si todo es producto de un corto circuito o es porque se exedio la potencia maxima de disipación y es necesario poner un disipador.

Si pueden agregar alguna información extra, ideas o algún otro circuito se los agradecería. 
Muchas gracias y hasta pronto


----------



## Apollo (Mar 5, 2007)

Hola Felipe.

Se quemó porque el 7805 es un regulador positivo fijo, y lo conectaste a un voltaje negativo. Su contraparte negativa es el 7905.

EL 7805 lo utilizas con el voltaje positivo y el 7905 con el voltaje negativo.

Con respecto a la disipación de potencia, tienes que calcularla dependiendo de voltaje de sobra en el regulador y la corriente que va a manejar. Por ejemplo, si en la entada tienes 12V la salida son 5, y la corriente de tu carga es de 500ma. necesitas saber cuánta potencia vas a disipar: 12V-5V=7V con una coriente de .5A. De esta manera sabes que tamaño de disipador lleva o si este integrado en especial no va a soportar el calentamiento.

Te dejo un ejemplo de una fuente simétrica regulada (en este caso es para 12V, fijate en el cambio de matrícula de los reguladores, los dos son a 12V, pero cambia el inicio)

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## exequiel arancibia (Mar 6, 2007)

creo que ya los que saben de electronica te respondieron tus dudas pero si te interesa checa estas paguinas 

http://ar.geocities.com/web_arroba2000/circuitos/alimentacion/inversor_con_lm55.htm

http://ar.geocities.com/web_arroba2000/circuitos/alimentacion/inversor_con_7660.htm

saludos


----------



## El nombre (Mar 6, 2007)

Se puede realizar, si el consumo no es un tema crítico, con un divisor de tensión.

Para ello hay que recordar que ha de pasar por el divisor 10 veces la intensidad a consumir. De esta forma se obtiene una fuente bastante estable. 
El inconveniente: Mucho consumo y resistencias de potencia.
Saludos


----------



## felipefacundo (Mar 6, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, me quedo bastante claro.

Gracias por el circuito. 

Luego les cuento como me fue.


----------

